# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Vrouwen en finasteride....

## kleintje

Hey...

Ik ben een vrouw van 37j en gebruik sinds 2 dagen finasteride(2,5 mg per dag)!! Wie heeft hier ervaring mee en hoe zit het met de nevenwerkingen??
alvast bedankt en tot mails :Smile: ... 
Kleintje

----------


## Myllie

Hallo Kleintje,

Ik ben een meid van 24 jaar en heb zowat een jaar Fina geslikt.. Sinds 2 weken heb ik een pruik... Kan niet anders zeggen dan dat Fina niet werkt, bij vrouwen met de vrouwelijk vorm van Alopecia (Dus difuus haaruitval en geen krans die overblijft zoals bij mannen wel het geval is..) Ik heb er een lezing over bijgewoond die dit bevestigde... Helaas voor het meerendeel van de vrouwen met haaruitval... Het verslag van die lezing is hier te vinden http://www.alopecia-androgenetica.in...nt/view/73/34/ 
Bij het gebruik van Fina heb ik geen bijwerkingen gehad gelukkig! Ik wil je heel veel sterkte wensen!

Liefs Myllie

----------


## kleintje

Bedankt voor je recatie,ik neem zeker nog contact met je op wanneer ik wat meer tijd heb!
Liefs van kleintje!

----------


## kleintje

hey myllie,

Hier ben ik dan! Ik had nog een paar vraagjes voor je!! Ik draag nu ook sinds vorige vrijdag een haarwerk waar ik best heel erg tevreden over ben!! Ik ben niet aan mijn proefstuk toe hoor,heb in het verleden al diverse soorten haarwerken geprobeerd!(echt haar..synthetisch,cyber,enz..)! Ik ben(gelukkig) niet kaal maar aangezien de haaruitval begonnen is op mijn 18de en ik er nu 38 word kan je wel denken dat mijn haar er een stuk dunner op is geworden!! Op zich zou ik nog best zonder haarwerk kunnen maar voor mijn eigen gemoedsrust kies ik bewust voor een "vollere" haardos :Smile: ! 15 jaar geleden ben ik gestart met minoxidil 5% waar ik toch 5 jaar prachtige resultaten mee behaalde!! Nadien kreeg ik een allergische reactie en van sindsdien kan ik niets meer op mijn hoofdhuid verdragen,zelfs geen haarlak,mousse of dergelijke!! Ik heb ook jarenlang androcur 50mg geslikt en allerlei andere lotions en vitamienen supplementen geprobeerd,maar tevergeefs!! Nu slik ik al 6 weken iedere dag finasteride 2.5 mg waar ik stiekem toch een klein wonder van verwacht!! Ik heb al heel wat positieve verhalen gelezen van vrouwen die er wel goed op reageren!! Jammer genoeg hoor jij daar niet bij aangezien het na één jaar niets bij je veranderd heeft!! Ik moet over 2 maanden terug op controle en dan zou mijn haaruitval gestabiliseerd moeten zijn!! zoniet ben ik ook niet echt van plan om het spul verder te slikken!! Nu ik weer een haarwerk draag voel ik me sowieso rustiger maar het liefst van al zou ik heel graag weer met mijn eigen haren verder door het leven gaan!!
Wat voor haarwerk/pruik draag jij? .....Lang of kort model?? Hoe voel je je erbij?? 
Nou...ik zie wel of ik hier reactie op krijg,alvast bedankt en jij ook sterkte...
Kleintje!

----------

